# SIG P220 Elite Carry Dark



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

My latest SIG pistol. It's a P220 Elite Carry Dark.



Shown with my P226 for comparison.



P220's are the only 45's that I like besides a 1911.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I have a stainless 220 elite that fits my hands perfectly. There's something about that beavertail. Your Elite carry looks sweet ! Now I want one !


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats on the new 220, John. Great pistol in the best caliber.

I Love the heft and feel of the SS 220 Elite! Beautiful guns. I bought a SS 220 Elite when they came out, but due to bent extractor (dropped frame?) I never took possession of the gun. The shop could not get another in a timely manner so I told them forget it. Every time I see one..I still want one. 

Someday.

Enjoy your 220's guys.


----------

